# Mystery Illness



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey guys i need help on this one. I have absolutely no clue what is going on with one of my spilos. Okay here is whats going on...

I have had this guy in a hospital tank now for close to 2 weeks due to the fact that one day I found him in my 180 barely moving and hovering in a corner. His fins were pretty mangled and he had a funny coloration on his body. At first I thought that his fin damage was due to fighting and tail nips, but upon closer observations I realized that it looked more like a fin rot type damage. His body was a wierd color also. He didnt have any spots or anything, just that his scales seemed to be a dull whitish color. Almost looking like he was loosing coloration on his body.

First I treated him with maracyn, then maroxy, then maracyn2 each for 5 days. After the tratment with maracyn2 his fins seemed to start growing back, so I let him sit in the hospital tank for about 3-4 days while he recovered completely. Basically I thought that I had cured whatever was wrong with him. TOday though, a few hours after I added him back to my 180, I found him stuck to my overflow box but he was still alive. I fished him out and put him back into the hospital tank since whatever was wrong with him was pretty much still around. I dunno what to do now. Any suggestions?

I treid to take some pics, but they dont show the slight coloration difference well. He looks normal except for that. Just that "paleing" of his normal color. His fins even started growing back after the maracyn2 treatment after 10 days of being in the hospital tank. They didnt start growing back before that.

~Dj

~Dj


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

sounds like he is getting pounded by other fish in the 180, when you put him back he took it quick for being a new intruder to the tank, I would say you have a solo Serrasalmus from now on?

Your treatment is fine, the whiting on his body is from BODY Shots where he has a slight infection setting in from being hit by other fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fishpost.com said:


> sounds like he is getting pounded by other fish in the 180, when you put him back he took it quick for being a new intruder to the tank, I would say you have a solo Serrasalmus from now on?
> 
> Your treatment is fine, the whiting on his body is from BODY Shots where he has a slight infection setting in from being hit by other fish.


 sounds like it could be


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would agree with ron also my injured red took a battering and was all white on its sides from the others still going for it before i divided the tank.
good luck and hope it makes it
dixon


----------

